# Optima battery repair?



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

I think my yellow top has gone bad it doesn't appear to be holding a charge for long.

I thought at one time I saw a post/topic on some things to do and to try and rejuvenate it. I tried the search and could find it.. If anyone can enlighten me or post up the link that'd be great..


----------



## KrazyLac (Dec 5, 2005)

dam i got a red top thats dead too it would be nice if there was a way to fix it!


----------



## maico805 (Dec 1, 2007)

Ive read somewhere about dropping it on the floor to some how "shock" it back into working. I dont see how that will work and you might even break its plastic case. Ill try and find the thread
Maico


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maico805_@Apr 22 2010, 01:58 PM~17272374
> *Ive read somewhere about dropping it on the floor to some how "shock" it back into working. I dont see how that will work and you might even break its plastic case. Ill try and find the thread
> Maico
> *


lol, believe it or not, that shit works, my bro did that, drop it, 
now dnt go and drop it from top of ur house, drop it from ur knees down, wear glasses for precaution :biggrin:


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

I've had already 3 red top batterys that go out early and I have givn up on them too! I agree with you guys they suck! 

If you know of any hook ups for the AC DELCO or DIEHARD batteries with two positive connections in southern Cali pm me asap :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

what are you guys doing to these batteries? My optima batts are strong as fuck


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 5 2010, 04:12 PM~17402025
> *what are you guys doing to these batteries? My optima batts are strong as fuck
> *


x2

just replaced the one in my truck after 5 years of having it. replaced it with another red top


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 5 2010, 05:12 PM~17402025
> *what are you guys doing to these batteries? My optima batts are strong as fuck
> *


define strong as f**k :uh: 

they suck.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 5 2010, 07:12 PM~17402025
> *what are you guys doing to these batteries? My optima batts are strong as fuck
> *



werd, Im going on 8 years for my yellow top in my daily


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

I hated my yellow top. wouldnt hold more than 12.6v charge ever.
for the money they cost there is waaaay better out there.


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

ive had yellow tops on all my car and til this day they have never given me any problems to me they are the best regarding rejuvenating batteries i have a way but it will cost you for the secret optimas cant be rejuvenated cause they are gel cell batteries but other batteries can be rebuilt


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@May 5 2010, 08:31 PM~17402717
> *I hated my yellow top.  wouldnt hold more than 12.6v charge ever.
> for the money they cost there is waaaay better out there.
> *


I got a goo deal on the yellow I have now. I have Kinetik in my 51, bad motherfuckers right there.


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rapmaster_90201_@May 6 2010, 12:55 PM~17410454
> *ive had yellow tops on all my car and til this day they have never given me any problems to me they are the best regarding rejuvenating batteries i have a way but it will cost you for the secret optimas cant be rejuvenated cause they are gel cell batteries but other batteries can be rebuilt
> *



Thats just it, for cats using these as daily bats there there cool, and you probably wont have any issues with them for a long ass time. Mine was in my daily for 1.5 years then sat in nothing for a year and some change, charged it put it in the low and well it would get drained then charged and well did that for less then a year and the bat wont charge and or hold a charge now so it depends on how you abuse it I'm sure just like anything else...

But side note I was able to go to schucks and finangle my way into a brand new one with 2 years left on the warranty.... lol... so i'm still rockin the yellow..


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

You can't charge optima batts over 14.5 volts or they will keep charging themselves until they are junk! You know you have a junk optima when you charge it and will will loose a volt or more a day of charge without being used. As far as I know there is no repair for a bad optima, I wish there wad cause I got about 6 bad ones.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

When I put my red batt on the chargwr the needle jumps back n forth.


----------



## Ray-65-impala (Feb 11, 2012)

Other than dropping them from a roof,is there any other way of bringing them back to life i got 4 in the LowLow & dont really want to throw them out


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Ray-65-impala said:


> Other than dropping them from a roof,is there any other way of bringing them back to life i got 4 in the LowLow & dont really want to throw them out


Nope. Once they don't hold a charge any more, they're done.


----------



## Ray-65-impala (Feb 11, 2012)

I spoke to a guy from Optima & some times you can get them back to life,
here's the link it shows you how http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIoaL3DWWEg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Vegasdude (Feb 15, 2018)

My Yellow Top died at 3 yrs 1 month.. charge would go down to 85% after a charge... read about dropping them on a long ass blog about bad optimas.. ..... 
it breaks up the Sulfates that form and short out the cells after they drain lower than 12.4 volts .... So.... after a day off the charger it was at 85%.... I dropped it onto concrete from 
about 6 inches on my apt balcony... boom... and checked it... it was now at 95% 12.7volts !!... SO... dropped it 3 more times in a row.. and.. NOW it was at 100% 13.4 volts !!!!

Optimas made before 2000 are GOOD... had a 10 yr warranty.. then after 2000 when good lead skyrocketed in price they cut to cheaper lead or recycled.. and they went to shit with 1 yr warranties.
Then they closed the US plant, and they are being made in Mexico now... I for one, will NEVER buy another...


----------

